# Guys scared sh###tless of doin f**kin cardio



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 12, 2004)

The reason im scared of doin cardio is because im always reading articles on how doin cardio can lead to muscle loss. Fellas need some advice or program that will at dropp my body fat but in da same time no dropp my muscles!!


----------



## massfreak (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm doing no! cardio and just watching my fat intake for my winter bulking and have
gained only 1%b/f.That is how I'm doing it (just my opinion)
Forgot to mention I've gain 20 pounds.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 13, 2004)

You'll lose fat before you lose muscle.  And if your gonna lose muscle you would basically have to stop pumping iron and do nothing but cardio.  There's a way to balance them both and reap the benefits of the two.  What are your goals? How big are you know? everyone's body responds differently to different excercises.


----------



## tee (Dec 13, 2004)

JERZYBOY83 said:
			
		

> The reason im scared of doin cardio is because im always reading articles on how doin cardio can lead to muscle loss. Fellas need some advice or program that will at dropp my body fat but in da same time no dropp my muscles!!



Most big juicers I know will walk on the treadmill. They dont run, swim, or do any other hardcore cardio that will burn your size. Swimming will cause your muscles to elongate (lengthen). This can give the appearance of them being smaller when they really arent. Jogging can have a similar effect. Both are great though if you arent worried about possibly losing a little size.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 13, 2004)

Bro Im Getting In Shape For Delta Force Tryouts So Im Doing 2 Hours Of Cardio Ed On Top Of My Weight Training So Imagine How I Feel.


----------



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 13, 2004)

IM 21 YEARS OLD/ 220 POUNDS/ BEEN WORKIN OUT FOR 2 YEARS.Havnt juiced yet. My goal is basically to cut down on body fat. Just need a program to go on!!!


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 14, 2004)

best way to effectively do cardio is first thing in the am on an empty stomach.  drink only some water while walking on the treadmill.  this forces your body to use stored fat for energy and as long as you keep it to about 30 minutes you should not have to worry about any muscle loss.  as soon as you stop the cardio session wait about 15-20 minutes before you eat or drink anything other than water because it takes your body 10-15 minutes to get into the fat burning mode once you start the cardio and it will continue for about the same amount of time after you are done.


----------



## tee (Dec 14, 2004)

JERZYBOY83 said:
			
		

> IM 21 YEARS OLD/ 220 POUNDS/ BEEN WORKIN OUT FOR 2 YEARS.Havnt juiced yet. My goal is basically to cut down on body fat. Just need a program to go on!!!


If you dont care about losing size, swimming is the #1 way to lose bodyfat. Not only does the cardio burn fat, but so does your body keeping itself warm int he cold water. If you cant swim, jogging is the next best.


----------



## JERZYBOY83 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanx pincrusher ill start tommorrow!!!


----------

